# Is anyone elses cat like this?



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

My cats are driving me up the wall. I have three of them.

Emma is our 'princess' - 8 years old and very much head of house. Had her since she was a 6 week old kitten. Clean as a whistle. Until we had the house renovated. She is an indoor cat (her own choice, won't go outdoors) and has never pooed anywhere but the litter tray. During the home renovations, she started pooing elsewhere. Now, she won't poo in the littertray, but next to it. The vet couldn't find anything wrong with her, and said she'd settle down once the home renovatins were over - said it was stress. Some 6 months on and shes still doing it.

Now, its Lola and George I am really having trouble with. They're 2 and 3 years old. They are like vultures. If you're preparing food, they're howling and trying to jump on the sides, I always put dirty plates/saucepans/etc straight in the dishwasher but the second I'm out of the kitchen they're up on the sides, hunting for food. Any little scrap left on the sides while we're eating, they're trying to jump up and get it. They go through the bin, even if its empty  Even directly after being fed, they are hunting around for more food. They're both good weights, no worms (get regular worming through drontal) and shouldn't be hungry. They've been with us since kittens and have always been fed well. 
George will also constantly throw up.  As soon as he's eaten, he throws it back up like some feline bulemic  Its very frustrating, the amount of times I've wandered into a room and walked straight through sick. Not good with a toddler in the house. Plus, I've started to feel resentful - we spent a lot of money getting our house nice and all they can do is poo and be sick in it. (should add Lola and George are good and go outside or in the litter tray)

I know it sounds silly and small, but its so bad I even considered rehoming them.  Which I really wouldn't do as I love them to bits and firmly believe a pet is part of the family and for life. But what can I do? I've had cats for every day of my life and can honestly say once they go, then no more. The vet has drawn a blank and I don't know what to do. Any ideas?!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Marie  for your pets behaving badly.

I'm no expert but cat owner of 20 years so seen it all! Emma sounds like she has that classic stress thing. Don't laugh; when we redid our garden my cat did exactly the same. It was the stress of her "home" being essentially taken away that started it. My mum had similar issuse too (peeing though, not pooing). The problem is, once the cat gets the scent of peeing or pooing elswhere - even thoguh you might have resolved the initial problem and they have settled - they'll still go where they can smell it. You could try removing the litetr tray from that location and put it somewhere completely different and see if it improved. Then scrub the area throughly (you can get some stuff from pet shops / vets that eliminates smells) so try that. If she's just missing the litter tray - my friend's cat does this - then try a high sided litter tray, or one you have to actually step into like acat basket but open at one end. Something she can't accidently poo over the side of. Finally, try feliway all round. This often has a calming effect on cats. 

As for the other two degenerates, could their behaviour be stress related too? maybe they are picking up on the upheaval / excitement of your pregnancy or perhaps something has changed in Ethan (i.e. he's started chasing them or something? I know B goes in fits and starts with my two...currently in a terrorise the cats phase at the moment  ) 
Other than that, perhaps they are just bored and need a bit of a challenge? Do they go out much? Maybe the cold weather is keeping them in and stopping them engaging in thier favourite outdoor pursuit? I saw a programme once about cat behaviour and the expert on it suggested hiding little treats around the house to give the cats something to work for - fine provided they find and eat them all, or you know where you hid them or they might...umm...yes, not hygeinic!  You could also invest in some cat toys, possibly cat nop ones too if they like this. Or cat nip spray on various areas while you're eating / preparing food to deter them. 
You could also try discouraging them from climbing the worktops by using stuff that deters cats - citrus scented thigs are supposed to, and I've heard they hate tin foil too although never tried it myself. Perhaps get some slightly scrunched tin foil and lay it over the worktops and see if that works? The feliway might also work for them too.
As for the cat sick thing, I think that's definitely a sign of stress. One of mine does it all the time and, like you, nothing wrong at all. We even had antibiotics once just in case but he still did it. He's otherwise happy and healthy (apart from the fact he tries to hump my arm every night but that's entirely another behavioural issue!) I wish I knew the answer to that. Feliway may help (I am bad at taking my own advice) or someone on FF mentioned Bachs Rescue Remedy can be given to cats?  I may ask the vet about this first though.

Good luck. Hope some of that proves helpful.

C~x


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Definitely do the Feliway - this really helps stress markers.  When you redecorated you made the house smell different and got rid of all her marks where she rubs her cheek and paws on things to make herself feel more secure. Feliway will help that.

Also, is your litter tray covered? This would make her feel more secure. 

As to the other two - do you leave dry food out for them all day? I find this keeps mine less anxious about food. I also give them wet food once in the morning and once in the evening.


----------

